# Prop Controller



## DocCadaverous (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello,

I'm a Home Haunter, I've been haunting for several years, but things have been static props mostly. I'm also part of the Rocky Mountain Haunters group, and we just had our annual "Gathering". I'm wanting to add more scare, more motion, and such, as things have been basically a one man show, and I need excitement, distraction, and ambiance to improve things.

So I'm wanting to know pro's, con's, and opinions on good prop controllers for new/first time users. I'm on a small budget (but aren't we all?), so price is also a factor. I want the most bang for my buck, something that gets my feet wet, and leaves me wanting more. I realize that the basics will be, well, basic sound and maybe one or two prop control. Believe me, my dreams are much bigger than the basics, but my current situation, then size and simplicity are also factors. I'm not looking to start a war, I'm just wanting info from all camps, on what "their" control does and doesn't do, so that I can see what best fits my current needs, and what to look further into for the future. Thanks for your advice, and comments.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I think we all start out this way. I started with relays, timers and photo eyes. Photo eyes are OK as long as you don't use fog. PIR sensors work great and are not triggered by the fog. I went from relays and timers to PLC to control my whole haunt which worked great but if you move a prop you have to change the program. I jumped into Micro controller about 3 years ago and never looked back at the PLC! Each prop has it own controller and you can move it anywhere you want within your haunt. Once I learned the ins and outs of the Picaxe, I started to make my own boards. I spend about $20 for each of my controllers and I do my own programming with some help here and there. What I build that seems to work well for me has 3 inputs and 9 outputs. If you want to know more check out PICAXE Forum and reach out to Steve "halstaff" and ask him about some of the smaller boards EZ4 ,EZ6 that he used that might be good for controlling your props. Very nice guy and I met him in March at the Transworld show. 
Dave


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2012)

Halstaff has some excellent boards. Check out Haunt Hackers. You purchase boards from Halstaff and components from your favorite parts site and you build the board. You might also check with tstraub and scubaspook. They have relay boards that work great.


----------



## cheeseprader (Nov 16, 2015)

As I am not much of a "hacker", I have had much success with the picoboo plus and the prop jam'r. I probably have 4 or 5 of each. Both are 4 channels and programmable. The picoboo plus uses relays and the prop jamr uses solid state outputs, both have their place for controlling different things but don't require that you solder up your own boards. Both can use sound. The ease of use on both are great for some pretty cool effects and control with sound. 
If you look at some of the posts on this thread, you will learn alot. The do-it-yourself route is very popular here and will save you money and the pre-built stuff will save you time, especially if you are not "solder savy" or electronically inclined (like me), but I hope to change that over time. Good luck with your haunting...


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,
As some that once started off with a basic static yard display, I know the “bug” that you just got from the RMHG can be overwhelming. I’m glad you’re watching your money and just trying to get your feet wet. I’ve seen too many people just jump in with both feet and never get their Super Haunt off the ground.
You don’t need to jump in to Haunt Controllers right away. A few simple “Reindeer motor” driven props can go a long way in bring a little life to your display. Good Mood lighting along with a few spot light on key props or scenes will help enhance your display.
I’m glad you have not forgotten about sound. I’ve always had an overall musical sound track for my haunt with thunder coming in from the Lightning and Thunder controller. Many of the props have their own sound tracks or just an MP-3 player to do a simple loop. (I find that power computer speakers work great for this.)
Don’t forget about hitting the Haunt section of the stores before Halloween. For the last two years, Home Depot had a number of really good props at very low prices. Last year’s hissing cat with moving jaw was about $20 and sold-out within a week around here. (It’s hard to build one at that price.)
Please look around here and the web for inspiration. While both I and Steve "halstaff" have “Build yourself controllers”, we also have a few cheap and simple props builds out there. Just remember, that a few of Halstaff high end props can cost hundreds of dollars to build. He can get a little carry away with his ideas.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Me, get carried away with my prop designs? Never!!!
OK, I do but you know what they say - Go Big or Go Home!


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

My wife says, how much bigger can the props get and where are you gong to store them? The corner of my yard looks like Halloween in a "space bag" with my larger props. Most of them break down flat but the Guillotine and electric chair don't. That is how it starts.........
Dave


----------

